# Convert Wired HDD to wireless for Andoid Mobile Access



## maverick121 (Dec 4, 2016)

I have a wired portable HDD.Which peripheral device should I use to access the data wirelessly on my android phone.

Please advice 

Sent from my ASUS_Z017DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Dec 4, 2016)

What you need is a NAS setup.

If you have a wifi router that supports CIFS/SMB, you could attach your HDD to it and configure the same. You should then be able to access your HDD via some android file manager that supports CIFS/SMB.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 4, 2016)

Why not set up FTP.


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 5, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> What you need is a NAS setup.
> 
> If you have a wifi router that supports CIFS/SMB, you could attach your HDD to it and configure the same. You should then be able to access your HDD via some android file manager that supports CIFS/SMB.


Thanks.Can you please suggest any that can power a 2tb external HDD?

Sent from my ASUS_Z017DB using Tapatalk


----------

